

Ask HN: How do you store customer-supplied (POC) data? - quizotic

How would you handle&#x2F;store customer-supplied data and&#x2F;or code for a POC? Store it in git? It would be nice to have version control to know what arrived when and what changed when. What if it&#x27;s a LOT of data (TBs). Store it in an S3 bucket or a DropBox?<p>We&#x27;d like something that gives our employees shared access, version control, is relatively inexpensive, is reliable, etc.
======
rcownie
I think (though not from first-hand experience) there may be some ugliness in
keeping large binary data in git ?

If the data is reasonably small, then I would pick S3 (or some other redundant
cloud object-storage) as an easy and disaster-proof solution.

If it gets big, then access bandwidth and latency and cost may all be a
problem. Maybe a master copy in S3, and a copy on hard disk of some machine
near the benchmark system ?

